# Netrebko's Voice



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Went to see Elisir at the Met last Saturday night, and I have to say, the movie version was sadly lacking. The production is much richer than I imagined, much better integrated, much more enjoyable than I thought. Boo! This is the second time this season the video has been seriously lacking. I think the Met needs a new video director.

Polenzani is becoming a real tenor, too. He can dominate the stage, when given a chance. His Una Furtiva Lagrima was well, not error free, but wonderful and memorable.

But Netrebko's voice is really changing. It's much heavier, much fruitier, quite deliciously gorgeous, but a bit out of control. Not the best development for an opera like Elisir, when everyone has to sing together so much! But I'm wondering, hoping someone here has a bit more experience with things like this: what can we expect from her in the future, assuming her voice remains heavy and fruity and she regains control? Is she going to move into big Verdian roles like Leonora and Tosca? Or is she headed in Wagner's direction? What do you think?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Both. She's scheduled to sing Elsa in Dresden with Christian Thielemann in 2014 or 2015, and I think she also has the _Trovatore_ Leonora on her agenda, as well. She's already sung portions of the latter during her "Summit of the Stars" concerts with hubby Erwin Schrott and Jonas Kaufmann, and sounded quite impressive.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

good to see she's moving on from this repertoire.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> Is she going to move into big Verdian roles like ... Tosca?


lol I hung my head in shame last night, but I could do it again if you like ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

MAuer said:


> Both. She's scheduled to sing Elsa in Dresden with Christian Thielemann in 2014 or 2015, and I think she also has the _Trovatore_ Leonora on her agenda, as well. She's already sung portions of the latter during her "Summit of the Stars" concerts with hubby Erwin Schrott and Jonas Kaufmann, and sounded quite impressive.


Cool. It'll be nice to see how it goes.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

guythegreg said:


> lol I hung my head in shame last night, but I could do it again if you like ...


Hehe... don't feel too bad. I admit I read through the "Verdian.... Tosca" bit last night without a second thought 'til you pointed it out today. I suppose I was awed by prospect of a Netrebko Tosca. Hey, at least you owned up to it - you could have just discretely editted it and tiptoed away.

Now you've get me thinking about grabbing a ticket to upcoming Netrebko Boheme here in Chicago. (Amazingly there are _tons_ left, probably because up until recently the 1st cast Boheme and Fleming/Streetcar tickets were only available to subscribers.) But I'm a little Boheme'd out - it would be my 5th Boheme this year. And I've seen the movie (the Netrebko/Villazon film).


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> it would be my 5th Boheme this year


Wow 5 Bohemes !

The direction she will go is pretty clear. Verdi, Wagner. I read somewhere she will never sing Madama Butterfly. Tosca, maybe... No more Violetta's i guess.

Anna Netrebko will sing in Verbier festival this year, with a rather strange concert program: First act of Otello as Desdemona. Second part of the concert, Walkure act 3 with Terfel as Wotan. Conducting by Gergiev. All beacuse 2013 the Wagner/Verdi year probably.

In Augsut Giovanna d'Arco (Verdi) at the Salzburg festival.

In Baden Baden (May) it was planned she would sing the Countess in Figaro, it would be her debut. In stead, now she will sing Donna Anna. I wonder why she backed out of that. She would make a great Countess.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> .Now you've get me thinking about grabbing a ticket to upcoming Netrebko Boheme here in Chicago. ... But I'm a little Boheme'd out - it would be my 5th Boheme this year. .


I don't know if I could go to 5 Bohemes in one year ... but her voice was really something. Worth a thought, anyway.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dongiovanni said:


> Anna Netrebko will sing in Verbier festival this year, with a rather strange concert program: First act of Otello as Desdemona. Second part of the concert, Walkure act 3 with Terfel as Wotan. Conducting by Gergiev. All beacuse 2013 the Wagner/Verdi year probably.


Brünnhilde! I know it's a concert performance and only one act, but she really is moving into some dramatic territory there. Still, I think it would be very interesting to hear. (I suppose it's possible she's singing Sieglinde, which would make more sense. But if she's singing with Terfel, then it's Brünni.)


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

i liked her better circa Betrothal In A Monastery (1998) -


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I checked Salzburg's web site, and La Bellissima is only singing Desdemona. Irene Theorin will sing Brünnhilde, and Eva Maria Westbroek will sing Sieglinde.


----------

